# First Dry Cured Bacon a la Bear



## worktogthr (May 12, 2016)

Always did a wet cure with Pop's and I loved it but I finally found a nice Costco belly and ordered some TQ.  I decided to follow Bearcarver's recipe for extra smokey bacon because I have never been let down by any of his step by steps.  

Here she is...












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 12, 2016






Cut it in half almost exactly (got lucky!) weighed out the appropriate amount of TQ for each piece and rubbed it on.  Then rubbed each piece with some brown sugar:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 12, 2016






Kudos to whoever gave the idea of using gloves to rub on the cure and sugar.  So much better than bare hands.  No peeling off half the rub with your hands which is even more important here because you would actually be removing cure. 

Poppe them into a large Zip loc so they can lay flat:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 12, 2016






Had to use an extra zip lock for one since the one I slid the belly in got sugar in the slider and wouldn't close.  Put them both in the fridge and will flip each day.  Couple of questions for 

 Bearcarver
 and others who have done dry cures:

My scale for weighing the actual meat is not as exact as I would like it to be.  According to the package the meat was 11.88 pounds.  Both pieces cut were weighing 6 pounds on my scale.  If there was a tiny bit  too much TQ would that be ok?  

I also have them in the fridge so they lay flat but one is stacked on top of the other.  Is that ok?  They are in separate bags.  

How long should I cure.  They are no more than an inch and half thick at any point.

Thanks so much guys!

-Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2016)

A little extra TQ won't hurt, and yes you can stack them.

I usually cure mine for 14 days, but I use cure #1. I think 10 - 14 days is good.

Good luck Chris!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (May 13, 2016)

Thanks Al for the help!  I will definitely post some pics when the bacon is out of the cure and in the smoke!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 13, 2016)

Yes everything is good. Make sure to flip the bags daily and give them a bit of a massage. I also rotate the bags so the one on the bottom goes on top.


----------



## tropics (May 13, 2016)

Chris they have you covered

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Always did a wet cure with Pop's and I loved it but I finally found a nice Costco belly and ordered some TQ. I decided to follow Bearcarver's recipe for extra smokey bacon because I have never been let down by any of his step by steps.
> 
> Here she is...
> 
> ...


My Step by Step tells you how to figure how long, but at 1.5" Thick, I would cure it for no less than 6 Days Minimum, but I personally would cure it for 8 or 9 Days.  Although 14 Days shouldn't hurt anything. Just be sure to do a "Salt-fry-test" after curing.

Also---If you fold the bag opening over like a Pants cuff, before sliding the meat in, you won't get salt, cure, or sugar in the Ziplock Zipper.

Looks like a Good Start !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Be Back for the Finale!







Bear


----------



## dave17a (May 13, 2016)

Wipe the zipper before closing. Wiped up sticky mess. Third year on curing bacon, and this is the place to be. Once you don't die from eating you're own product you know you are safe.. Read and read. You will do good..


----------



## worktogthr (May 13, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> My Step by Step tells you how to figure how long, but at 1.5" Thick, I would cure it for no less than 6 Days Minimum, but I personally would cure it for 8 or 9 Days.  Although 14 Days shouldn't hurt anything. Just be sure to do a "Salt-fry-test" after curing.
> 
> Also---If you fold the bag opening over like a Pants cuff, before sliding the meat in, you won't get salt, cure, or sugar in the Ziplock Zipper.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the help Bear.  That idea about folding the bag up like a pants cuff is genius haha.  Never in a million years would have thought of that.  That's going to help every time I make a marinade or bag anything I've rubbed.   That combined with using disposable gloves to rub meat are game changers.


----------



## dave17a (May 14, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yes everything is good. Make sure to flip the bags daily and give them a bit of a massage. I also rotate the bags so the one on the bottom goes on top.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 14, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks so much for the help Bear. That idea about folding the bag up like a pants cuff is genius haha. Never in a million years would have thought of that. That's going to help every time I make a marinade or bag anything I've rubbed. That combined with using disposable gloves to rub meat are game changers.


LOL---That's Mrs Bears Job----Folding the bag openings like pants cuffs. When I do that with my big Paws, I sometimes split the seams.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## worktogthr (May 26, 2016)

With everything going on with the big fleet week cook I got distracted and realized just now that the bacon has been in the cure for 2 weeks.  Will there be negative affects?   Will it require extra soaking to avoid sm being over salty?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> With everything going on with the big fleet week cook I got distracted and realized just now that the bacon has been in the cure for 2 weeks. Will there be negative affects? Will it require extra soaking to avoid sm being over salty?


Shouldn't be a problem.

I would do a "Salt-Fry-Test", but 2 weeks in cure isn't a long time.

I do the Salt-Fry-Test every time, and I have never had to soak any of my TQ cured Bacons to eliminate extra salt flavor.

It's just a smart thing to do.

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 27, 2016)

Gary


----------



## worktogthr (May 27, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Shouldn't be a problem.
> I would do a "Salt-Fry-Test", but 2 weeks in cure isn't a long time.
> I do the Salt-Fry-Test every time, and I have never had to soak any of my TQ cured Bacons to eliminate extra salt flavor.
> It's just a smart thing to do.
> ...



Thanks a lot Bear!  I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## worktogthr (May 28, 2016)

Followed Bears instructions to a T.  Rinsed, soaked for an hour in ice water and patted dry:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2016






Hacked off a piece and test fried!  Perfect saltiness!












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2016






Rubbed with cracked black pepper, onion powder and garlic powder...













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2016






Going to sit it on a rack uncovered  in the fridge for a day or two. Not sure when I am going to smoke it since just tonight my wife was giving me the business about how long some of my cooking projects take and that it keeps us home bound.  Oof!  How am I going to sneak a 10-12 hour smoke past her ?haha

I will be back!


----------



## worktogthr (May 28, 2016)

Just for safety's sake wanted to make sure this is cured properly:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 28, 2016






Thanks guys!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2016)

Oh Yeah!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's gonna be Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## worktogthr (May 29, 2016)

How long can these sit in the fridge to dry safely because I will be using my MES30 and there is rain in the forecast from now until Tuesday.  Wednesday looks like the first dry day where I can do it.  Thanks!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> How long can these sit in the fridge to dry safely because I will be using my MES30 and there is rain in the forecast from now until Tuesday. Wednesday looks like the first dry day where I can do it. Thanks!!


Some of the guys let it dry for a week before smoking, personally I like to let it dry for 4 days.

Al


----------



## worktogthr (May 30, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Some of the guys let it dry for a week before smoking, personally I like to let it dry for 4 days.
> 
> Al



Thanks Al!  I'll let it be until the rain goes away. Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## worktogthr (May 31, 2016)

After about 4 hours in some hickory smoke with a smoker temp of about 110 plus whatever that AMNPS puts off, it looks like this.  













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ May 31, 2016






Going to take it off tomorrow morning after about 11 hours of warm smoke!  I'll be back!


----------



## pc farmer (May 31, 2016)

Watching.      Gonna be good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks good so far!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 1, 2016)

Well, since Bear's method of warm smoking has always done well for me when using Pop's Brine, it just makes sense that it would work wonderfully for his bacon making method as well.  Put it in the smoker with the AMNPS full of Hickory at about 6PM, set the smoker at 100 which is really around 120.  Set the clock to shut off the MES30 at around 11hours.  Woke up at 5:45 this morning to some freshly smoked bacon!













image1 (1).JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 1, 2016


















image1 (2).JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 1, 2016


















image2 (1).JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 1, 2016


















image2.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 1, 2016






Had to slice a piece off to try.  Nothing like some bacon to pump me up for an hour on the treadmill haha.  This stuff is delicious.  Very different than Pop's which I have used up to this point,  but great. I'll say it again, you can't go wrong with Bear's step by steps!!  I'll be back in a day or two when I slice it all up.  Thanks for looking!

-Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2016)

MMMMMMmmmmm.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That looks Beautiful, Chris!!!--------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Color!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's gonna be Awesome!!

Be back for Pics of sliced Heaven!!

Bear


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 1, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> MMMMMMmmmmm.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the points and especially thanks for the step by step!!  It was delicious!  Cant wait to slice it up.  Have a family reunion this week and I can't wait to dress up some burgers with some nice homemade bacon!  I will be back with pics asap!


----------



## bena (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice Job!  - it will firm up nice in the fridge/freezer for slicing.  Congrats!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks so much for the points and especially thanks for the step by step!!  It was delicious!  Cant wait to slice it up.  Have a family reunion this week and I can't wait to dress up some burgers with some nice homemade bacon!  I will be back with pics asap!


Always Glad to help!!

I got a reunion too-----My 50th High School Class Reunion is this Saturday. Get to see a lot of Old Friends!!

Bear


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks so much!!! I can't wait to slice it up and take some pics!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 2, 2016)

Sliced it up tonight!  













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 2, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 2, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 2, 2016






Fried up a couple of scraps  and they were delicious! 













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 2, 2016






They were basically frozen when I sliced them which helped me make pretty even cuts.  One of the slabs just looked better when sliced widthwise (I think I just made that word up)  instead of lengthwise so that explains all the half slices.  Those will be good for Moinks or Abts or even just for burgers.  Thanks for looking and again thanks Bear and others for all the help along the way.  Now the trick is trying not to give it all away haha

-Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 2, 2016)

That bacon looks perfect.  Great job.

First time making bacon?


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2016)

Chris if I had your address it would save ya postage.That looks great nice job.Points

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 3, 2016)

c farmer said:


> That bacon looks perfect. Great job.
> 
> First time making bacon?


Thanks so much!  I have been making bacon for a year or so but this is my first time using a dry cure.  I always used Pop's before.  They are both great but different!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 3, 2016)

tropics said:


> Chris if I had your address it would save ya postage.That looks great nice job.Points
> 
> Richie


Haha I'm more than willing to share!  Thanks so much for the points!!


----------



## gary s (Jun 3, 2016)

Great looking Bacon, Nice Job   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Sliced it up tonight!
> Fried up a couple of scraps and they were delicious!
> 
> They were basically frozen when I sliced them which helped me make pretty even cuts. One of the slabs just looked better when sliced widthwise (I think I just made that word up) instead of lengthwise so that explains all the half slices. Those will be good for Moinks or Abts or even just for burgers. Thanks for looking and again thanks Bear and others for all the help along the way. Now the trick is trying not to give it all away haha
> ...


That All Looks Great, Chris!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I always slice mine short---About 6" to 8".

You'll find they fry in the pan more evenly when they're short, and they fit right in that BLT !!!

Bear


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 3, 2016)

gary s said:


> Great looking Bacon, Nice Job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the points Gary!!  Haven't even officially started eating this batch yet and I already want another belly to cure! haha


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 3, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> That All Looks Great, Chris!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Bear!  I cooked a bunch of it on my blackstone grilddle for the family reunion tomorrow.  I might have sampled a few more pieces haha.  I'm really excited because one of my wife's uncles gave me some venison loin last time I saw him, and it stayed in the freezer since I never had a chance to cook it.  Tomorrow I am going to grill up some bacon wrapped venison loin for him.  He'll be excited to try it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks so much Bear!  I cooked a bunch of it on my blackstone grilddle for the family reunion tomorrow.  I might have sampled a few more pieces haha.  I'm really excited because one of my wife's uncles gave me some venison loin last time I saw him, and it stayed in the freezer since I never had a chance to cook it.  Tomorrow I am going to grill up some bacon wrapped venison loin for him.  He'll be excited to try it!


LOL---He'll Love it !!

You'll be the Hero of the Day!!---Maybe longer!

Bear


----------



## disco (Jun 5, 2016)

Beautiful bacon, Bro!

Points!

Disco


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 5, 2016)

Disco said:


> Beautiful bacon, Bro!
> 
> Points!
> 
> Disco



Thanks so much for the points disco!  That bacon would go nicely wrapped around a couple of your hot dogs! Did that sound inappropriate?  Haha


----------



## disco (Jun 5, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks so much for the points disco! That bacon would go nicely wrapped around a couple of your hot dogs! Did that sound inappropriate? Haha


Dang. I wish you hadn't said that. Now I want a bacon dog and I just had dinner.


----------

